# Hunter and Zenna unleashing their inner wolf.



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Zenna was in the spare crate in the office while Hunter was supervising me cleaning the bathroom... perfect time for a pack howling session, I think...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNfaNj5Czjg&feature=youtu.be

Hehe... Hunter has the most soulful head-thrown-back howls, and Z's are just.. weird at the end. Haha. Love these two. :wub:

I taught both my dogs to howl when they came home at 8 weeks of age. The more relaxed they are, the better the howls turn out. The more excited they get, the more barking you hear.


----------

